# Rocky Patel Event at Hudson Valley Cigars!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Rocky Patel and scotch tasting event at my local B&M Hudson Valley Cigars.

They are opening an outside Tiki bar complete with sand a stage and a dance floor. There is also a two level concrete and stone patio.

In attendance were Yesenia, Jimmy Ray, doogie466 and of course me.

The booze flowed and the food, as always was great. A great time was had by all! The other three guys in the last pic are members of my cigar club. Two of which have singed up here but have not yet posted.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like it was a great time!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like they made a nice relaxing bar area there! Thanks for sharing Dozer.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Awsome!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics...did you pic up any new RP's?


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

GREAT pictures, except for the one of me looking high!? Could of been the sun in my eyes, or the scotch LOL

Had fun at that herf


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't wait for the event. As is the norm for me as soon as I got there I ran strait to the Humi and grabbed a few sticks.

2 Decades-Smoked 1 gifted 1
2 Edge Maduro gifted 1
2 LFD Reserva Especial
1 LFD DL-700-Smoked
1 San Cristobal
1 Mayorga-Gifted

I was under the impression this was a launch event for the new Seasonal Blend but didn't see any.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet-

Hey where's Jimmy Buffett


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thats pretty sweet.

Robusto's..."Big Apple style" :arghhhh:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

looks like a great time,thanks for all the good pictures Mike


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Look like a great time Like always


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

looked like a sweet time and Jim put your leg down:arghhhh:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> looked like a sweet time and Jim put your leg down:arghhhh:


I was a bit disturbed by it myself but 'little' Jimmy needed some air. :helloooo::roflmao::baffled:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

yesenia need to lay off the sauce


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

DOZER said:


> I was a bit disturbed by it myself but 'little' Jimmy needed some air. :helloooo::roflmao::baffled:


perverts :biggrin:
Tiki bar is a Great improvement to our local B&M


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wow, looked like an awesome time.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow looks like fun. thanks for the pics


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks pretty laid back.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Killing me, you all are having to much fun. I like the fact that you now have a crew to roll with to events. I simply love the fact that you get together and share the true meaning of friendship and this hobby we love. Freakin awesome.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pic's Looks like you all had a great time.. How was Rocky He kind of looked Mad?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

m69c44 said:


> Great Pic's Looks like you all had a great time.. How was Rocky He kind of looked Mad?


I think he was just tired. He's been on the road for a bit. Probably just need some rest.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

looks like fun.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

We had a great time, and Jimmy you know my motto "don't hide it Divide it.


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like a great time!! I love RP events :dribble:


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Rocky Patel is always wheelin' and dealin' and always wears a suit, even in hot weather it seems!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks fun.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks you had a great herf!! Nice pics!!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Nice herf pics! Those are a lot of fun!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that looked like a sweet freaking herf! Hell I'm jealous of that one! Love the new bar, that place looks awesome.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> thats pretty sweet.
> 
> Robusto's..."Big Apple style" :arghhhh:


Not exactly, This place is about an hour and 25 minutes from the big apple!

Great place though!

Sorry I missed this one. Eric Clapton was playing at the Casino and I had to work the show. I wound up not even staying after setup as I was exhausted.
That's how you know your getting old, You don't even stay for a free Eric Clapton Show.

When I got out of work @ 5PM and it was 80 degrees and sunny I was glad I left.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Now that looked like a sweet freaking herf! Hell I'm jealous of that one! Love the new bar, that place looks awesome.


monday nights there having an all you can eat BBQ for 20$. All types of bands on thur, fri and sat. I love my local B&M


----------

